# ZR Team - richtige Rahmengröße erhalten?



## Dr.Eckschleuder (25. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

vor kurzem habe ich ein *ZR Team* 7.0 in Größe *18"* bestellt und am Samstag die Lieferung erhalten. Beim Losfahren hatte ich den Eindruck, ungewöhnlich aufrecht auf dem Rad zu sitzen. Deshalb habe ich mal verschiedene Abstände am Rahmen gemessen und mit den angegebenen Geometriedaten verglichen. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass meine gemessenen Werte eher zur Größe 16" als zu 18" passen.

Für die *Länge des Oberrohres* (gemessen entlang des Oberrohrs von Mitte Sitzrohr bis Mitte Steuerrohr) habe ich gemessen:
*545 mm*

Auf der Zeichnung bei Radon waren hierzu die Maße:
*549 mm bei 16"*
*567 mm bei 18"*

Als *"Oberrohrlänge"* (gemessen waagerecht von Mitte oberes Ende Steuerrohr bis Mitte Sattelstütze) habe ich gemessen:
*565 mm*

Auf der Zeichnung bei Radon waren hierzu die Maße:
*564 mm bei 16"*
*588 mm bei 18"*

Für mich sieht das so aus, als habe ich ein 16"-Rad erhalten. Oder habe ich anders gemessen als Radon?

Zu Hause habe ich noch 3 weitere MTBs in Größe M, deren Maße deutlich über den beim Radon gemessenen Werten liegen. Fällt das ZR Team möglichereweise besonders klein aus?

Ich hoffe auf eure kompetente Unterstützung. Das ganze brennt mir von daher besonders auf der Seele, als "mein" ZR Team jetzt auch noch ausverkauft ist, so dass ich ggf. das richtige gar nicht mehr bekommen könnte .

Was meint ihr, habe ich ein 18"-Rad erhalten 
Kann das Radon-Team Auskunft geben?


----------



## filiale (26. März 2013)

Wenn Du es 100% sicher wissen möchtest, mußt Du die Sitzrohrlänge messen (Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sitzohr (da wo die Sattelklemme sitzt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (26. März 2013)

Da hab ich auch gemessen, so wie du gesagt hast. Dieses Maß würde für 18" sprechen. Aber warum entsprechen die gemessenen Oberrohrmaße einem 16"-Rahmen? Würde gern klären, warum ich beim Oberrohr 545 mm messe, wo Radon 567 mm angiebt. Das ist ja schon ein Unterschied.

Können andere 18" ZR Team Besitzer sagen, wie lange bei ihrem Rad das Oberrohr ist?


----------



## mssc (26. März 2013)

Kann am Abend mal nachmessen, meine Freundin hat ihr 18" ZR Team gestern bekommen...


----------



## Reakon (26. März 2013)

Das ist ärgerlich! Ich bekomme mein Radon ZR race nächste Woche, aber das ist leider nicht dasselbe Geometrie..


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. März 2013)

Hallo Dr. Eckschleuder,

kontaktiere doch bitte mal unseren Radverkauf, die Jungs können Dir mit Sicherheit weiterhelfen: http://www.bike-discount.de/inhalt/komplettraeder.html
Noch als Anmerkung: Das Team hat eine gemäßigtere Geometrie als zum Beispiel das ZR Race, auf dem man deutlich sportlicher sitzt. Hilfreich wäre u.a. auch die Angabe, wie viel die Länge vom Tretlager bis zum Ende des Oberrohrs beträgt. Beim 18 Zoll sind es 450mm, beim 16 Zoll 400mm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Viele Grüße
Radon Bikes


----------



## mssc (26. März 2013)

Dr.Eckschleuder schrieb:


> Für die *Länge des Oberrohres* (gemessen entlang des Oberrohrs von Mitte Sitzrohr bis Mitte Steuerrohr) habe ich gemessen:
> *545 mm*
> 
> ...
> ...



Ich komm auf die selben Maße...


----------



## filiale (26. März 2013)

Dann hättet Ihr ein 18" Sitzrohr und ein 16" Fahrrad


----------



## aquanaut96 (27. März 2013)

irgendwie seltsam


----------



## filiale (27. März 2013)

Habt Ihr mit der Wasserwaage gemessen ? Oder Augenmaß ? Ich habe eine 70cm Wasserwaage, da stimmen die Maße vom Slide


----------



## marco_h (4. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wie ist das jetzt eigentlich mit der Geometrie vom ZR Team. Auf der Website von H&S finde ich verschiededen Angaben zur höhe des Steuerrohres beim 18" Rahmen. Einmal 125mm und einmal 130mm. Was stimmt denn nun und kann man dies auf das 2012er Team übertragen.

vg
marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (5. April 2013)

Auf der Radon Homepage sind es 125mm und im Onlineshop sind es 115mm (beim 18"). Die anderen Werte stimmen aber ebenfalls nicht beim Vergleich des 18". Da wurden eventuell die Werte/Bilder von 2012 / 2013 vermischt.


----------



## Hangtime (5. April 2013)

der Rahmen 2012 und 2013 ist identisch!!! Ich weiß nicht ob da anders gemessen wurde aber an der Geo hat sich nix verändert. Hab damals extra gefragt.


----------



## filiale (5. April 2013)

Dann wäre der Punkt schon mal geklärt. Aber welche der Werte sind jetzt die richtigen ?


----------



## Hangtime (5. April 2013)

gut frage^^

würde sagen die von der Radon seite


----------



## Quast (31. Oktober 2013)

Leute. Ich habe den Radonnern schon mal geschrieben, sie sollen die Geodaten des Team im Inet korrigieren. 
Wenn sich der Rahmen seit 2011 nicht geändert hat, hat das 18 Zöller eine waagerechte Oberrohrlänge von 570 mm, und nicht 588 mmm. Das sind die Geos vom 26er Race.


----------

